# Clarion apa4400g



## SQSPORTTRAC (Jun 4, 2013)

This amp can be ran as a 3 channel correct? anyone have this amp or any of the purple series amps laying around? Have a buddy looking for one..thanks


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Got your pm, I'll reply to it when I have more time to go in depth. I'm on vacation right now. There was the APA4400G on eBay, NIB, a few weeks ago. Sold for 400!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Super clean APA4200G went on eBay yesterday for $150ish. Guy was the original owner. I had a bid in for $125 but didn't want to go any higher due to the money i would have to invest in recapping it before i'd feel comfortable
using it (amp had been sitting a long time) Amazing amps though!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also an APA5240 on eBay right now. It's not a "G" model and I don't think it's the same build quality as most of the other purple ones but still has the same look if that's what you're mainly going for and it's a 5- channel for under $100!


----------

